# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο Πειραιά - History of Piraeus >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από το Φάληρο [Historic photos of Faliron]

## Nicholas Peppas

I am starting a new subject on _Neo Faliro_, especially with historic photos... This sections is dedicated especially to my friend *Trakman* who is fascinated but all the old photos and maps!

First, here is a detailed map of the area from the *1908 Baedeker Guide for Travelers of Greece* (Leipzig, 1908 )... There is not much between Athens and Piraeus!

Faleron map 1909.JPG

And now here are two gems from one of the earliest Greek guides, the *Eleutheroudakis Guide of Athens and Attica* of 1926. Here is the *Aktaion* from around 1920... 

Athens Eleutheroudakis.jpgFaleron.jpg

And then I would like to add something here that willsjow how much the region has changed.... In the early 1920s, Leoforos Singrou was there but it was not paved and not much used. The map above, shows it bit presents a deserted area except for Sotir, what we called in the 1960s *Aghios Sostis* (I hope you still call it that way).... Well, here is Aghios Sostis and Singrou in the early 1920s.

Syngrou.jpg

two very old postcards of *Neo Faliro*. the show the favorite summer excursion place of the Athenians in all its glory with its pier in full detail.

At the end of the pier theer was _the theater of Faliro_ that was used for any type of perfomance, from theater to band performances and vaudeville to opera... Indeed, it is well known that the famous soprano Marcela Sembrich (1858-1935) made her debut in this theater as Elvira in Bellini's _I Puritani_ on June 3, 1877 See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcella_Sembrich

Neon Faliron 1899.jpgNeon Faliron.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!
Η περιοχή είναι πραγματικά αγνώριστη σε σχέση με σήμερα, όπου δεν μπορείς να εντοπίσεις μια σπιθαμή ελεύθερης γης. Πόσο άλλαξαν τα πράγματα μέσα σε έναν αιώνα! Ο χάρτης μου θυμίζει έναν άλλο χάρτη που είχα δει κάποτε, όπου παρουσίαζε το πως περίπου ήταν η Αθήνα και ο Πειραιάς κατά την αρχαιότητα. Και τότε έβλεπες μια παρόμοια εικόνα με το χάρτη του 1908, δηλαδή η Αθήνα μαζεμένη γύρω από την Ακρόπολη και ο Πειραιάς μια μικρή περιοχή μόνο γύρω από το λιμένα. Με τη διαφορά ότι στην αρχαιότητα υπήρχαν και τα Μακρά Τείχη, λογικά στη θέση της σημερινής Πειραιώς!

----------


## Trakman

Για να κάνω λίγο πιο σαφές τι εννοώ παραπάνω, έψαξα λίγο να βρω ένα χάρτη της αρχαίας Αθήνας, ο οποίος έχει παρά πολλά κοινά με το χάρτη του 1908! Μάλιστα τον βρήκα στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Τέξας! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για να κάνω λίγο πιο σαφές τι εννοώ παραπάνω, έψαξα λίγο να βρω ένα χάρτη της αρχαίας Αθήνας, ο οποίος έχει παρά πολλά κοινά με το χάρτη του 1908! Μάλιστα τον βρήκα στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Τέξας!


Well I am glad the University of Texas helped!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> two very old postcards of *Neo Faliro*. the show the favorite summer excursion place of the Athenians in all its glory with its pier in full detail.
> 
> At the end of the pier there was _the theater of Faliro_ that was used for any type of performance, from theater to band performances and vaudeville to opera... Indeed, it is well known that the famous soprano Marcela Sembrich (1858-1935) made her debut in this theater as Elvira in Bellini's _I Puritani_ on June 3, 1877 See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcella_Sembrich
> 
> Neon Faliron 1899.jpgNeon Faliron.jpg


Here is another photo from the same spot but looking along the road. The photo is from 1919.

N Faliro.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Here is another photo from the same spot but looking along the road. The photo is from 1919.
> 
> N Faliro.jpg


Εκτός λάθους το <κιόσκι> που φαίνεται πρέπει να είναι η περίφημη <ΤΑΡΑΝΤΕΛΑ> όπου σύμφωνα με τον Κουτουζή
..................................................  ..............................

*Η «Ταραντέλα» ήταν ένα περίπτερο —ένα μεγάλο «κιόσκι» — ανοιχτό σε όλες τις πλευρές εκτός από την πλευρά που έβλεπε προς τη θάλασσα και εί­χε πάρει το όνομά του από τον ομώνυμο Ιταλικό χορό που μοιάζει με το «καν - καν». Και στο χορό αυτό, δηλαδή, οι μπαλαρίνες τίναζαν ψηλά το πόδι και πρόσφεραν έτσι στην τότε αυστηρή και σεμνότυφη κοινωνία «θέαμα εκτάκτως γαργαλιστικόν και σκανδαλιστικόν»!*
*Φιλοξενούσε ξένες αρτίστες μεταξύ των οποίων εποχή άφησε η περίφημη Μιμί Τζοβανίνα, μια μικροσκοπική πεταχτή σουμπρέτα με κοντά μαλλιά — «πόλκα» όπως τάλεγαν τότε— που τραγουδούσε τη «Σεραφίνα» ένα μάλλον σαχλό τραγουδάκι που «χαλούσε κόσμο».*
*Ο Γεώργιος Σουρής έγραψε για τους Αθηναίους ότι τρέχουν:*
*«Με λαντώ άπ' την Αθήνα για να δουν τη Τζοβανίνα να τους λέει τη Σεραφίνα».*
*Αυτή τη Τζοβανίνα κάθε βράδυ... την έχαναν οι θαυμα­στές που την περίμεναν μετά την παράσταση. Της έκανε... απαγωγή με βάρκα, από το πίσω μέρος της «Ταραντέλας» ένας γνωστός Πειραιώτης αλευροβιομήχανος.*
*Η « Ταραντέλα» χτίστηκε αρχικά σαν περίπτερο για να παίζει η «μπάντα» του ξενοδοχείου «¶κταίον» και μετά, όταν στα 1907 ανέλαβε την εκμετάλλευση της ο γνωστός θεατρικός επιχειρηματίας· Ιωάννης Γκρέκας, που την διατήρησε μέχρι το 1918, εξελίχθηκε στο γνωστό κέντρο διασκεδάσεως. Στην «Ταραντέλα» πρωτοεμφανίστηκε η Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου, κι από κει άρχισαν τη σταδιοδρομία τους οι γνωστοί καλλιτέχνες, Ιωάννης Ράλλης, Σβορώνος, Καλουτάς, και αργότερα, σε μικρή ηλικία οι κόρες του Αννα και Μαρία Καλουτά — τα περίφημα «Καλουτάκια».*
*Η «Ταραντέλα γνώρισε μεγάλες δόξες με διεθνή μουσικά προγράμματα και με ελληνικές επιθεωρήσεις που είχαν γράψει οι κορυφαίοι συγ­γραφείς της εποχής. Εκεί, στο Ν. Φάληρο, έκανε και τη θριαμβευτική του εμφάνιση ο μεγάλος Ελληνας σκηνογράφος Λάκης Αραβαντινός με την επιθεώρηση «Ξιφήρ Φαλέρ» τον Μιλτιάδη Λιδωρίκη. Για την «Ταραντέλα» είχε γραφτεί και ειδικό τραγουδάκι που χαλούσε τον κόσμο τότε:*
*Μες του Φαλήρου κάτου εκεί την αμμουδιά,*
*την είδε εκείνος να χορεύει μια βραδιά*
*στην Ταραντέλα,*
*και τούρθε τρέλα,*
*και σε μια νύχτα της χαρίζει την καρδιά.*

*Η δόξα αυτή του Φαλήρου κράτησε πολλά χρόνια. Όμως όπως όλα αλλάζουν, άλλαξε κι αυτό. Για να περάσει σε νέες μέρες ιστορίας.*

*Πηγή : www.koutouzis.gr*

----------


## τοξοτης

Το τότε κόσμημα του Ν.Φαλήρου , το ξενοδοχείον ΑΚΤΑΙΟΝ


Πηγή :
http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/downl...el+Aktaion.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το τότε θέατρο Ν.Φαλήρου
Πηγή : cinemahellas.blogspot.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very unusual announcement from _Embros_ of June 18, 1921!!! Going from Faliro to Vouliagmeni by yacht...

19210618 Kleoniki.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια καρτ ποστάλ από την περιοχή αναψυχής της τότε Αθήνας και Πειραιά, το Φάληρο. Αρχές του 20ου αιώνα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40433

----------


## kalogreza

AX RE PAIDIA TI MOY THIMISATE TORA.
XRONIA EMENA KAI EGO SE AYTO TO THEATRO LOGO TOY OTI O PATERAS MOY HTA YPALLILOS TON HLEKTRIKON SIDIRODROMON (EHS).
EMENA STO PISO MEROS MEXRI TO 1962 AN THIMAME KALA.
APENANTI MAS EIXAME TO KTISMA POY FENETE ME TA KERAMIDIA KAI HTAN O NAYTIKOS OMILOS NEOY FALHROY POY POLY ARGOTEA PHRE KAI FOTIA.
EIXAME KAI MESITEIXIA ME TO LIMENARXIOY NEOY FALIROY DIOTI KAI AYTO HTAN STO OLO KTISMA TOY THEATROY.

BLEPETE EXO KAPOIA HLIKIA KAI EGO KAI TA PROLABA SEXON OLA EKEI.
THN TARANTELA.
TO KTIRIO POY EIXAN BALEI TOY ROYMANOYS PROSFYGGES TOTE.
TO AKTAIO
THN EKSEDRA TOY FALHROY 
TOY FOINIKES POY EIXE EKSO APO TON HLEKTRIKO STATHMO PROS THN THALASSA 

TI NA PROTOTHIMITHO.

MALISTA XTES EIXA PAEI SE MIA EKTHESI EDO STHN KHFHSIAS KAI BRHKA KATI FOTOGRAFIES TOY NEOY FALHROY KAI MIA APO TO ROLOI TOY PAIRAIA KAI TIS AGORASA.

EYXARISTO POLY GIA THN FILOKSENIA

MANOLIS  KAMAKARIS

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας φιλε  kalogreza.

----------


## kalogreza

TSS APOLLON KALISPERA KAI SE AYXARISTO POLY APO ENAN ASYRMATISTH KAI OTAN BGHKA STHN SYNTAKSI HMOYN KAI EGO ENAS ANTHIPOPLOIARXOS.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παρ' οτι δεν εχει καραβια, αυτη η φωτογραφια του Ηλεκτρικου στο Νεο Φαληρο το 1907 αξιζει πολυ

Faliron 1907.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Παρ' οτι δεν εχει καραβια, αυτη η φωτογραφια του Ηλεκτρικου στο Νεο Φαληρο το 1907 αξιζει πολυ
> 
> Faliron 1907.jpg


   Φίλε Νίκο
Η φωτογραφία σου είναι σπανιότατη, αμφιβάλω αν οι <ΗΣΑΠ> πρώην <ΕΗΣ> έχουν όμοιά της.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω , αν ξέρεις βέβαια , ο σταθμός ήταν στην ίδια θέση με τη σημερινή ? Το κτίριο στο βάθος είναι το <ΑΚΤΑΙΟ> ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παρ' οτι δεν εχει καραβια, αυτη η φωτογραφια του Ηλεκτρικου στο Νεο Φαληρο το 1907 αξιζει πολυ
> 
> Faliron 1907.jpg



Το κτιριο στο βαθος ειναι το _Ακταιον_ αλλα δεν εχω ιδεαν που βρισκεται τωρα ο σταθμος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες του *Νεου Φαληρου* που προερχονται απο την συλλογη Πετρου Πουλιδου και βρισκεται στο περιφημο φωτογραφικο αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. 

Η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι απο το 1917 και δειχνει τον ηλεκτρικο
Neo Faliro 1917.jpg

Η δευτερη δειχνει την παραλια, τις αρχες της εξεδρας και το _Ακταιον_ (1917)
Neo Faliro 1917d.jpg

Η τριτη ειναι ωραια φωτογραφια του ηλεκτρικου και του σταθμου το 1928
NEo Faliro 1928.jpg


Η τεταρτη ειναι πραγματικο ευρημα! Δειχνει το λεωφορειο Φαληρου-Γλυφαδας (του 1925) σταματημενο στην Γλυφαδα μπροστα απο το σπιτι του Πουλιδου!
Bus FAliro-Glyfada 1925.jpg


Χαρισμενες στον μεγαλο ερευνητη της προπολεμικης Ελλαδος, τον φιλο _τοξοτης_

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φωτογραφιες του *Νεου Φαληρου* που προερχονται απο την συλλογη Πετρου Πουλιδου και βρισκεται στο περιφημο φωτογραφικο αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. 
> 
> Η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι απο το 1917 και δειχνει τον ηλεκτρικο
> Neo Faliro 1917.jpg
> 
> Η δευτερη δειχνει την παραλια, τις αρχες της εξεδρας και το _Ακταιον_ (1917)
> Neo Faliro 1917d.jpg
> 
> Η τριτη ειναι ωραια φωτογραφια του ηλεκτρικου και του σταθμου το 1928
> ...


Νίκο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ είναι ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ξερω  καποιον που θα ξετρελλαθει μ' αυτη την καρτ ποσταλ... Sagittarius
NF1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ξερω καποιον που θα ξετρελλαθει μ' αυτη την καρτ ποσταλ... Sagittarius
> NF1.jpg


Πως με πιάνεις !!!!!!!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι πιο κάτω φωτ/φίες είναι αφιερωμένες στο φίλο μου Νίκο που πάντα με θυμάται στις ιστορικές του αναδρομές 




Πηγή :  neofaliro.blogspot.com/.../blog-post_7756.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οι πιο κάτω φωτ/φίες είναι αφιερωμένες στο φίλο μου Νίκο που πάντα με θυμάται στις ιστορικές του αναδρομές Πηγή :  neofaliro.blogspot.com/.../blog-post_7756.html


Ωραιοτατες!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Ακόμη λίγες φωτογραφίες 




Μάλλον άφιξη Βασιλιά (βασιληά)



neofaliro.blogspot.com/.../blog-post_7756.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες του *Νεου Φαληρου* που προερχονται απο την συλλογη Πετρου Πουλιδου και βρισκεται στο περιφημο φωτογραφικο αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. 

FAliron 1935.jpg

Faliron2 1935.jpg


Χαρισμενες στον μεγαλο ερευνητη του *Νεου Φαληρου*, τον φιλο _τοξοτης_

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φωτογραφιες του *Νεου Φαληρου* που προερχονται απο την συλλογη Πετρου Πουλιδου και βρισκεται στο περιφημο φωτογραφικο αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. 
> 
> FAliron 1935.jpg
> 
> Faliron2 1935.jpg
> 
> 
> Χαρισμενες στον μεγαλο ερευνητη του *Νεου Φαληρου*, τον φιλο _τοξοτης_


 
Νίκο ευχαριστώ.
Ενδέχεται να προηγούνται κάποιων φωτ/φίων μου πιο πάνω <μάλλον άφιξη βασιλιά)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ακταιον* το 1910. Φωτογραφια του θειου μου Μιχαλη Βελουδιου.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Aktaion 1910 Veloudios.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το τότε κόσμημα του Ν.Φαλήρου , το ξενοδοχείον ΑΚΤΑΙΟΝ
> 
> 
> Πηγή :
> http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/downl...el+Aktaion.jpg



Διαφημιση για το ξενοδοχειο *ΑΚΤΑΙΟΝ* απο το αιγυπτιακο περιοδικο_ La semaine egyptienne_ του Απριλιου 1927.  Ηταν διεθνως γνωστο το ξενοδοχειο!

Aktaion 1927.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ξενοδοχειον Ακταιον 1906*

Για τον φιλο _τοξοτης

_Aktaion.jpg

Πηγη: Εγκυκλοπαιδικον Ημερολογιον 1907, Ι. Α. Βρετου, Τομος 7ος, Εστια, Αθηναι, 1906

----------


## τοξοτης

Σ΄ευχαριστώ.

Με την ευκαιρία δε αυτή να πω ότι χαίρομαι που η περιπέτειά σου δε σε πτόησε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Ελληνικος στολος στο Φαληρο το 1912. Σπανια φωτογραφια απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας. Χαρισμενη στον φιλο _τοξοτης_ που του αρεσει το παλαιο Φαληρο...

Phalere 1912.jpeg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.php?t=78461&page=12

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ της ξενοδοχειου Ακταιου στο Φαληρο
Απο το Τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/

Phalere.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Trokantero.jpg Προτείνω στους διαχειριστές να αφαιρεθεί από τον τίτλο του θέματος η λέξη "Νέο" ώστε να καλύπτεται κ η μαρίνα Παλαιού Φαλήρου ή Φλοίσβου ή Τροκαντερό όπως επίσης είναι γνωστή.
Λοιπόν γύρω στο 1980 δεν είχε πάρει ακόμα την σημερινή της μορφή κ εδώ διακρίνονται δεμένα  το ΑΕΤΟΣ,το ΑΝΝΥ κ το εκπαιδευτικό των Σχολών "Πυθαγόρας". 
Γιά το ΑΕΤΟΣ γνωρίζει κανείς αν ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα; Οι Χιώτες κ οι Αιγνουσιώτες το γνωρίσαμε σαν ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ ΙΙ. Η τελευταία πληροφόρηση που έχω είναι ότι σαν ΖΕΥΣ Δ. είναι στο ναυπηγείο Κοντογούρη (Θεσ/νικη).

----------


## Ellinis

Το εκπαιδευτικό του Πυθαγόρα ήταν το SAVILCO. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1938 στη Γερμανία ως ADLER, δώθηκε το 1945 περιήλθε στους Βρετανούς ως EMPIRE CONINGSBY αλλά το 1946 ως επανόρθωση πολέμου στην Ολλανδία και μετονομάστηκε  αρχικά MARGRECA και μετά WICKENBURGH. Το 1963 το πήρε η Scandinavian-Baltic & Mediterranean Shipping ως NΗΣΣΟΣ ΘAΣΣΟΣ και το 1970 του άλλαξε το όνομα σε SAVILCO. Το 1978 πέρασε στην Pythagoras Cia Naviera που προφανώς ήταν η ιδιοκτήτρια του όσο ήταν εκπαιδευτικό. Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1984 στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα.
Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter Davey από το 1981 στο Φλοίσβο παρέα με το παροπλισμένο ρυμουλκό ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ.

Pythagoras 10-81 at Phaliron.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Trokantero.jpg Προτείνω στους διαχειριστές να αφαιρεθεί από τον τίτλο του θέματος η λέξη "Νέο" ώστε να καλύπτεται κ η μαρίνα Παλαιού Φαλήρου ή Φλοίσβου ή Τροκαντερό όπως επίσης είναι γνωστή.
> .



  Νομίζω ότι δε θα ήταν σωστή μια τέτοια ενοποίηση γιατί το Παλαιό Φάληρο , στο οποίο ανήκει ο Φλοίσβος και το Τροκαντερό και το Νέο Φάληρο δεν είναι όμοροι Δήμοι ώστε για την <ευκολία> του forum να τους ενοποιήσουμε αλλά μεταξύ τους παρεμβάλλονται οι Δήμοι Μοσχάτου και Καλλιθέας.
Ας τους δούμε όπως τους περιγράφει η el.wikipedia


*Το Νέο Φάληρο*          είναι συνοικία του Πειραιά στην αρχή της περιοχής του Φαληρικού όρμου. Τα όρια της ξεκινούν από τον Ιερό Ναό Παναγίας της Μυρτιδιώτισσας και τελειώνουν στον Κηφισό ποταμό ενώ συνορεύει ανατολικά με το δήμο Μοσχάτου, βόρεια με τον δήμο Αγίου Ιωάννη Ρέντη ενώ προς δυσμάς αποτελεί συνέχεια του Πειραιά.
Η συνοικία του Νέου Φαλήρου το 1925 αποσχίστηκε από τον δήμο Πειραιά και αποτέλεσε ξεχωριστή κοινότητα ενώ το 1946 μετασχηματίστηκε σε δήμο. Στην απογραφή του 1951 αριθμούσε 6.538 κατοίκους. Όμως το 1968 ενσωματώθηκε ξανά με τον Δήμο Πειραιά με την αιτιολογία του μικρού πληθυσμού της. Το Νέο Φάληρο αποτελούσε παλαιότερα τη πρώτη λουτρόπολη της Αθήνας που συνδεόταν και με γραμμή τραμ.
   Από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, στη λεγόμενη βιομηχανική ζώνη του νέου Φαλήρου, πλησίον της λεωφόρου Αθηνών-Πειραιώς αναπτύχθηκαν βιομηχανίες και βιοτεχνίες. Σήμερα κατά μήκος της προαναφερόμενης λεωφόρου και εντός των ορίων του νέου Φαλήρου μπορεί κανείς να παρατηρήσει ακόμη τα βιομηχανικά "κουφάρια" της μεγάλης χημικής βιομηχανίας "ΧΡΩΠΕΙ", το παλαιό οινοπνευματοποιείο "ΗΒΗ" του Φινόπουλου, εργοστασιακές μονάδες εν λειτουργία όπως λ.χ. η "ΕΛΑΪΣ" αλλά και παλαιές βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις που άλλαξαν χρήση όπως λ.χ. το Factory Outlet το οποίο στεγάζεται στο κτίριο της παλαιάς κλωστοϋφαντουργίας "Γαβριήλ". Το έτερο εργοστάσιο της κλωστοϋφαντουργίας Γαβριήλ βρίσκεται παραπλεύρως του ποδοσφαιρικού γηπέδου "Γεώργιος Καραϊσκάκης" ενώ πρόσφατα κατεδαφίστηκε το κτίριο της κλωστοϋφαντουργίας "ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ".

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9D%...B7%CF%81%CE%BF

*Το Παλαιό Φάληρο* είναι παραλιακό προάστιο στα νοτιοδυτικά της Αθήνας.
Η έκτασή του είναι 4,6 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα, ενώ το μήκος της παραλίας του στο Σαρωνικό είναι περίπου 4 χλμ. Απέχει περίπου 9 χλμ από το κέντρο της Αθήνας (συνδέεται με τη Λεωφόρο Συγγρού), 13 χιλιόμετρα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (συνδέεται με τη Λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος) και περίπου 40 χιλιόμετρα από το Διεθνές Αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος.
   Το Παλαιό Φάληρο βρίσκεται στη νότια πλευρά του νομού Αττικής και συνορεύει με τους δήμους Καλλιθέας, Νέας Σμύρνης, Αγίου Δημητρίου και Αλίμου.
  …………………………………………………………………………………………..
  Συνοικίες / περιοχές
      Αμφιθέα
      Μπάτης
      Έδεμ
      Παναγίτσα
      Φλοίσβος
      Πικροδάφνη
      Αγία Βαρβάρα
      Κοψαχείλα

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...B7%CF%81%CE%BF

*Οι Τζιτζιφιές*, πρώην Αράπικα, ήταν παραλιακός οικισμός της Αττικής στον όρμο του Φαλήρου μεταξύ Παλαιού Φαλήρου και Μοσχάτου. Υπάγονταν στην τότε κοινότητα, και σήμερα Δήμο, της Καλλιθέας ως συνέχεια αυτής προς την ακτή. Το κέντρο του συνοικισμού ήταν ακριβώς στη διασταύρωση της παραλιακής λεωφόρου με την Λεωφόρο Θησέως όπου παλαιότερα βρίσκονταν και η διασταύρωση των Τραμ Αθηνών - Παλαιού και Νέου Φαλήρου. Το 1955 οι Τζιτζιφιές αριθμούσαν 2.843 κατοίκους. Πήραν το όνομά τους από τα δέντρα τζιτζιφιές που φύτρωναν στην περιοχή.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4%...B9%CE%AD%CF%82

*Το Μοσχάτο* είναι ένας δήμος της πόλης της Αθήνας που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στους ποταμούς Κηφισό και Ιλισό. Το νότιο τμήμα του Μοσχάτου βρέχεται από το Σαρωνικό και το βόρειο τμήμα του διασχίζουν οι γραμμές των ΗΣΑΠ και η οδός Πειραιώς που το χωρίζουν από τη βιομηχανική περιοχή του δήμου (Βι.Πε.) όπου υπάρχουν βιοτεχνίες υποδημάτων, ενδυμάτων, τροφίμων, κεραμικών και οικοδομικών υλικών κτλ.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%...AC%CF%84%CE%BF

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Toξότη κ μένα με απασχόλησε αυτό αλλά δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει ολόκληρη ξεχωριστή ενότητα γιά την μαρίνα Παλ.Φαλήρου. Από την άλλη μεριά π.χ. όταν κάποια πλοία κυρίως πολεμικά ναυλοχούν στον Φαληρικό όρμο, λέμε γενικά  στο Φάληρο. Παλιότερα λεγόταν κ η έκφραση "στα Φάληρα" αλλά έχει ξεχαστεί.
Όσο γιά τις περιοχές του Παλ.Φαλήρου που γράφει η Wikipedia,η Κοψαχείλα υπάγεται στον Αγ.Δημήτριο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται Όρμος Φαλήρου όπως ειπε και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.
breeze.jpg

Οπότε αφού οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες ειναι από τις ακτές του φαληρικού όρμου συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι σωστός.

Και με την ευκαιρία ας δούμε τον όρμο Φαλήρου όπως φαίνεται σε χάρτη της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής που όπως αναφέρει η τοπογραφία ε΄χει βασιστεί σε στοιχεία μέχρι το 1953. Οπότε βλέπουμε πως ηταν η ακτή το 1950 ώστε να μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε που βρίσκονται κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες.
Faliro.jpgΠηγή και ο υπόλοιπος χάρτης

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το εκπαιδευτικό του Πυθαγόρα ήταν το SAVILCO. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1938 στη Γερμανία ως ADLER, δώθηκε το 1945 περιήλθε στους Βρετανούς ως EMPIRE CONINGSBY αλλά το 1946 ως επανόρθωση πολέμου στην Ολλανδία και μετονομάστηκε αρχικά MARGRECA και μετά WICKENBURGH. Το 1963 το πήρε η Scandinavian-Baltic & Mediterranean Shipping ως NΗΣΣΟΣ ΘAΣΣΟΣ και το 1970 του άλλαξε το όνομα σε SAVILCO. Το 1978 πέρασε στην Pythagoras Cia Naviera που προφανώς ήταν η ιδιοκτήτρια του όσο ήταν εκπαιδευτικό. Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1984 στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα.
> Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter Davey από το 1981 στο Φλοίσβο παρέα με το παροπλισμένο ρυμουλκό ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ.
> 
> Pythagoras 10-81 at Phaliron.jpg


 SAVILCO .jpg Το SAVILCO δεμένο στον Φλοίσβο.Πραγματικά φαίνεται ότι ήταν γερμανικό σουλούπι του καιρού του αυτό το φορτηγοποσταλάκι. Εντύπωση κάνει που δεν γράφει κάτι στην πρύμη.Αναρρωτιέμαι αν συνέχιζε στο σημείο αυτό να είναι εκπαιδευτικό έστω κ σε στατικό ρόλο.Το M στο φουγάρο σήμαινε Μαρκοζάνης,παλιός πολιτευτής του Πειραιά κ ιδιοκτήτης των σχολών. Εκτός από τον Πυθαγόρα,παλιά υπήρχαν ένα σωρό ιδιωτικές σχολές που λειτούργησαν πριν κ παράλληλα με τις δημόσιες σχολές οι οποίες έβγαλαν φουρνιές αξίων  στελεχών του Ε.Ν. πλοιάρχους,μηχανικούς,ασυρματιστές. Το σκέφτομαι τώρα κ λέω, πάμε μπρός ή πίσω;;
Το ναυαγοσωστικό δείχνει πολεμικής κατασκευής,ξέρουμε κάτι περισσότερο γιά αυτό; Ο πλοιοκτήτης πρέπει να συνδύασε κάποιο οικογενειακό όνομα με τον ρόλο του πλοίου: ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ, σωτηρία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται Όρμος Φαλήρου όπως ειπε και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.
> breeze.jpg
> 
> Οπότε αφού οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες ειναι από τις ακτές του φαληρικού όρμου συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι σωστός.
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία ας δούμε τον όρμο Φαλήρου όπως φαίνεται σε χάρτη της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής που όπως αναφέρει η τοπογραφία ε΄χει βασιστεί σε στοιχεία μέχρι το 1953. Οπότε βλέπουμε πως ηταν η ακτή το 1950 ώστε να μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε που βρίσκονται κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες.
> Faliro.jpgΠηγή και ο υπόλοιπος χάρτης


Το σωστό για μένα τότε θα ήταν όχι < Ιστορικές φωτο από το Φάληρο > αλλά <ιστορικές φωτογραφίες απο το Φαληρικό όρμο>

----------


## τοξοτης

> Toξότη κ μένα με απασχόλησε αυτό αλλά δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει ολόκληρη ξεχωριστή ενότητα γιά την μαρίνα Παλ.Φαλήρου. Από την άλλη μεριά π.χ. όταν κάποια πλοία κυρίως πολεμικά ναυλοχούν στον Φαληρικό όρμο, λέμε γενικά  στο Φάληρο. Παλιότερα λεγόταν κ η έκφραση "στα Φάληρα" αλλά έχει ξεχαστεί.
> Όσο γιά τις περιοχές του Παλ.Φαλήρου που γράφει η Wikipedia,η Κοψαχείλα υπάγεται στον Αγ.Δημήτριο.


Όσο αφορά την περιοχή <Κοψαχείλα > , επειδή εξήντα (60) χρόνια έχω ζήσει και ζω στις περιοχές Ν.Σμύρνη , Αγ.Δημητρίου και Π.Φαλήρου , απέχει δε από τη σημερινή μου κατοικία περί τα 3-4 χιλ. θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω τις αντιρρήσεις μου ως το που ανήκει. Ίσως οριακά κάποιο τμήμα της περιοχής να ανήκει στον Αγ.Δημήτριο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται Όρμος Φαλήρου όπως ειπε και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149440
> 
> Οπότε αφού οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες ειναι από τις ακτές του φαληρικού όρμου συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι σωστός.
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία ας δούμε τον όρμο Φαλήρου όπως φαίνεται σε χάρτη της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής που όπως αναφέρει η τοπογραφία ε΄χει βασιστεί σε στοιχεία μέχρι το 1953. Οπότε βλέπουμε πως ηταν η ακτή το 1950 ώστε να μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε που βρίσκονται κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149441Πηγή και ο υπόλοιπος χάρτης


  Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι χάρτης είναι αυτός που δείχνει τη Ν.Σμύρνη να συνορεύει με το Νέο Φάληρο έχοντας <εξαφανίσει> την  Καλλιθέα. Το Μοσχάτο δε το αναφέρω γιατί ίσως τότε να μην ήταν ακόμη Δήμος αλλά η Νέα Σμύρνη να συνορεύει με το Νέο Φάληρο !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ναυαγοσωστικό δείχνει πολεμικής κατασκευής,ξέρουμε κάτι περισσότερο γιά αυτό; Ο πλοιοκτήτης πρέπει να συνδύασε κάποιο οικογενειακό όνομα με τον ρόλο του πλοίου: ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ, σωτηρία.


Oρισμένα στοιχεία για το καραβάκι. Μόνο που αντί Ραφήνα στο τέλος βάλτε Λαύριο. Επίσης η μετονομασία σε Lalrion (Lavrion θα εννοούν) δεν είναι και πολύ σίγουρη.



> ΕΜPIRE PIPER. Built 1942 by Clelands [Successors] Ltd.,  Tyneside. YN65. Screw Tug, Warrior standard class. 
>  28-5-1942 Launched for MoWT. 14-8-1942  Completed and handed over to William Watkins Ltd., London as managers.  Served in Iceland on naval duties. 12-12-1946  Released from naval duties. 1947 Sold to John Cooper, Belfast, renamed _Piper_. 1969 John Cooper fleet taken over by R and J H Rea Ltd.,  London. 1970 Owners restyled Cory Ship Towage (Northern Ireland) Ltd.  6-1971 Sold to Northern Slipways Ltd., Dublin. 1971 Sold to A P  Papayanis A E Greece, renamed _Sotirios_. 1984 Renamed _Lalrion_. 1987 Scrapped at Rafina.πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Τουρκικά αεροσκάφη πάνω από τις περιοχή Καλλιθέα – Μοσχάτο

Moschato-1.jpg


http://www.moschatotavros.gr/news/i-...oschatou-foto/

----------


## τοξοτης

1929 Αθήνα-Παλαιό Φάληρο εορτασμός των Θεοφανείων.Στιγμιότυπο από τον αγιασμό των υδάτων των Παλαιοημερολογιτών.Πλήθος κόσμου συγκεντρωμένο.
  (το κτήριο που φαίνεται πρέπει να είναι ο <Φλοίσβος>

P.Faliro_1.jpg


http://filikietaireia.blogspot.gr/20...1910-1952.html

----------


## τοξοτης

1923. Γενική άποψη του όρμου του Φαλήρου. Σύμφωνα με τη σημείωση του φωτογράφου , τα πλοία που διακρίνονται στο βάθος είναι του Αγγλικού στόλου.

Ormos Falirou-1.jpg


http://filikietaireia.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_28.html

----------


## τοξοτης

1920. Αττική-Τζιτζιφιές . ¶ποψη των εγκαταστάσεων των λουομένων μέσα στη θάλασσα.

Τζιτζιφιές-1.jpg


http://filikietaireia.blogspot.gr/20...1910-1952.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Oρισμένα στοιχεία για το καραβάκι. Μόνο που αντί Ραφήνα στο τέλος βάλτε Λαύριο. Επίσης η μετονομασία σε Lalrion (Lavrion θα εννοούν) δεν είναι και πολύ σίγουρη.


Στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες απο την ιστοσελίδα : http://www.tynetugs.co.uk/empirepiper1942.html 

  Name:  EMPIRE PIPER
  Launched:         28/05/1942
  Completed:       14/08/1942
  Builder:             Clelands (Successors), Willington Quay
  Yard Number:  65
  Dimensions:      250grt, 15nrt, 107.8 x 26.2 x 12.5ft
  Engines:            T3cyl (16.5, 27 & 46 x 30ins), 1030ihp
  Engines By:       Swan, Hunter and Wigham Richardson Ltd
  Propulsion:       1 Screw
  Construction:    Steel
  Reg Number:    165836

  History:            
  1942    Ministry of War Transport, (William Watkins, managers), Newcastle
  1942    Admiralty
  1946    Risdon Beasley Ltd, Southampton
  1947    J Cooper, Belfast; renamed PIPER
  1954    J Cooper (Belfast) Ltd
  1969    R & JH Rea Ltd, London
  1970    Cory Ship Towage (NI)
  1971    Northern Slipways Ltd, Dublin
  1971    AP Papayanis, Greece; renamed SOTIRIOS
1984    Renamed LALRION
  1987    Broken up

  Comments:       1987: Broken up at Rafina

Piper5.jpgPiper2.jpgPiper3.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> Η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται Όρμος Φαλήρου όπως ειπε και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149440
> 
> Οπότε αφού οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες ειναι από τις ακτές του φαληρικού  όρμου συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι σωστός.
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία ας δούμε τον όρμο Φαλήρου όπως φαίνεται σε χάρτη της  αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής που όπως αναφέρει η τοπογραφία ε΄χει βασιστεί  σε στοιχεία μέχρι το 1953. Οπότε βλέπουμε πως ηταν η ακτή το 1950 ώστε  να μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε που βρίσκονται κάποιες από τις  φωτογραφίες.
> ...


  Είναιναυτικός χάρτης. Οπότε δεν τον αφορούν και πολύ τα τοπονύμια περα από την ακτή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Είναιναυτικός χάρτης. Οπότε δεν τον αφορούν και πολύ τα τοπονύμια περα από την ακτή


  Δε μιλάμε για   τοπωνυμία   πέρα από την ακτή αλλά για   τοπωνυμία   περιοχών που άπτονται αυτής και μιλάμε για την περιοχή από το Δέλτα Φαλήρου (πρώην ιππόδρομος) μέχρι τον ποταμό Κηφισό  όπου είναι και τα όρια του Δήμου Μοσχάτου με το Νέο Φάληρο.

Εν προκειμένω δε και αφού δεν ενδιαφέρουν το χαρτογράφο τα   τοπωνύμια   πέραν της ακτής  γιατί αναφέρει την περιοχή Ν.Σμύρνης  η οποία δεν έχει πρόσβαση στην ακτή και παραλείπει περιοχές που έχουν πρόσβαση όπως Τζιτζιφιές-Καλλιθέα και Μοσχάτο.

  Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δε μπορούμε να ενοποιήσουμε για την ευκολία μας  τέσσερις ( 4 )  Δήμους σε ένα όνομα τη στιγμή που ο κάθε Δήμος έχει τη δική του ιστορία.
  Δεκτό θα ήταν η ονομασία *<περιοχές του όρμου του Φαλήρου>* όπου βέβαια σε κάθε ανάρτηση θα γίνεται και αναφορά στον εκάστοτε  Δήμο του θέματος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τον ναυτικό τον ενδιαφέρει η μορφολογία της ακτής και η απόδοσή της στο χάρτη ώστε να μπορέι να αναγνωρίσει την ακτή. Για πληρότητα αναφέρονται και τοπωνύμια αλλά χωρίς μεγάλη επιμέλεια αφού δεν ενδιαφέρουν άμεσα τον ναυτικό. Αν έιχατε ανοίξει το σύνδεσμο σε ολόκληρο το χάρτη θα βλέπατε στην πάνω μεριά ότι οι αρχικές πηγές του είναι παμπάλαιες (όταν δεν υπήρχε ακόμα τίποτα στην περιοχή) και συμπληρώθηκε τμηματικά.
Title.jpg
Δηλαδή τα στοιχέια προέρχομνται από διαφόρες πηγές. Μπορέι να έιναι και από πλοίαρχους πλοίων, που έστελναν τις αναφορές και να μετάφεραν λάθη. Έτσι βλέπουμε να αναφέρονται αποσπασματικά τα τοπωνύμια αναφέρεται η Νέα Σμύρνη που έγινε δήμος μεταπολεμικά αλλά ο Αγιος Δημήτριος αναφέρεται ως Μπραχάμι παρόλο που ειχε αλλάξει όνομα από το 1928. Ομως η αποτύπωση είναι σωστή και δειχνει την περιοχή στη δεκαετία του 1940 πχ δειχνει τις Τζιτσιφιες εξοχή, όπως ειναι και λογικό αφού όλο και κάποιος πλοίαρχος θα ειχε αναφέρει ότι η περιοχή που εμφανίζεται αραιοκατοικημένη στο χάρτη ειναι πυκνοκατοικημένη όπς την ειδε από τη γέφυρα του πλοίου (πχ κάποιου πολεμικού του 6ου στόλου των ΗΠΑ) αλλά δεν θα μπορούσε να ξέρει για το λάθος τοπωνυμιο.

Επιμενω στην άποψη οτι ο όρος φωτογραφίες του Φαλήρου (εννοώντας την περιοχή του όρμου Φαλήρου) ειναι επαρκής. Στο κάτω κάτω οι δήμοι αλλάζουν ονομασίες εύκολα πχ το Μοσχάτο τώρα παι ειναι Μοχάτο Τάυρος

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τον ναυτικό τον ενδιαφέρει η μορφολογία της ακτής και η απόδοσή της στο χάρτη ώστε να μπορέι να αναγνωρίσει την ακτή. Για πληρότητα αναφέρονται και τοπωνύμια αλλά χωρίς μεγάλη επιμέλεια αφού δεν ενδιαφέρουν άμεσα τον ναυτικό. Αν έιχατε ανοίξει το σύνδεσμο σε ολόκληρο το χάρτη θα βλέπατε στην πάνω μεριά ότι οι αρχικές πηγές του είναι παμπάλαιες (όταν δεν υπήρχε ακόμα τίποτα στην περιοχή) και συμπληρώθηκε τμηματικά.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149458
> Δηλαδή τα στοιχέια προέρχομνται από διαφόρες πηγές. Μπορέι να έιναι και από πλοίαρχους πλοίων, που έστελναν τις αναφορές και να μετάφεραν λάθη. Έτσι βλέπουμε να αναφέρονται αποσπασματικά τα τοπωνύμια αναφέρεται η Νέα Σμύρνη που έγινε δήμος μεταπολεμικά αλλά ο Αγιος Δημήτριος αναφέρεται ως Μπραχάμι παρόλο που ειχε αλλάξει όνομα από το 1928. Ομως η αποτύπωση είναι σωστή και δειχνει την περιοχή στη δεκαετία του 1940 πχ δειχνει τις Τζιτσιφιες εξοχή, όπως ειναι και λογικό αφού όλο και κάποιος πλοίαρχος θα ειχε αναφέρει ότι η περιοχή που εμφανίζεται αραιοκατοικημένη στο χάρτη ειναι πυκνοκατοικημένη όπς την ειδε από τη γέφυρα του πλοίου (πχ κάποιου πολεμικού του 6ου στόλου των ΗΠΑ) αλλά δεν θα μπορούσε να ξέρει για το λάθος τοπωνυμιο.
> 
> Επιμενω στην άποψη οτι ο όρος φωτογραφίες του Φαλήρου (εννοώντας την περιοχή του όρμου Φαλήρου) ειναι επαρκής. Στο κάτω κάτω οι δήμοι αλλάζουν ονομασίες εύκολα πχ το Μοσχάτο τώρα παι ειναι Μοχάτο Τάυρος


Κατ αρχή τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα απο την Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια  μας δείχνουν ότι οι Δήμοι δεν αλλάζουν ονομασία και τόσο ευκολα. Εξαίρεση ο Δήμος Μοσχάτου που ενοποιήθηκε μετά από πολλά χρόνια με το Δήμο Ταύρου διατειρωντας όμως το όνομά του σαν συνθετικό του Δήμου.
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................
*Ο οικισμός της Καλλιθέας* κατοικήθηκε στα τέλη του 19ου αι. ενώ το 1922 εγκαταστάθηκαν πρόσφυγες, ύστερα από την μικρασιατική καταστροφή. Η κοινότητα Καλλιθέας ιδρύθηκε το 1925, οπότε ο οικισμός αποσπάσθηκε από το δήμο της Αθήνας και το 1933 ανακηρύχθηκε ανεξάρτητος δήμος
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................
*Η Νέα Σμύρνη* έγινε Δήμος με το τέλος του ΒΆ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου και την απελευθέρωση, το 1944 και οφείλει το όνομά της στην καταγωγή των προσφύγων κατοίκων της. Μεταπολεμικά η Νέα Σμύρνη ενσωματώθηκε στην Αθήνα που γιγαντώθηκε από την εσωτερική μετανάστευση και επεκτάθηκε προς τα ανατολικά και νότια με αυξανόμενο πληθυσμό.
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................
*Το Παλαιό Φάληρο* το 1942, από κοινότητα που ήταν έως τότε, γίνεται δήμος και πρώτος δήμαρχός του ήταν ο Κ. Τουφεξής, ενώ το 1961 γίνεται αυτόνομος δήμος. Από το 1946 και μετά, το Παλαιό Φάληρο αρχίζει να ξεχωρίζει λόγω της ιδιαίτερης θέσης του και αρχίζει να γίνεται προάστιο με πολλές εξοχικές κατοικίες πλούσιων οικογενειών.

*Λάθος μου* η αναφορά μου στο Νέο Φάληρο ως Δήμο μιας και από το 1968 ενσωματώθηκε ξανά με τον Δήμο Πειραιά με την αιτιολογία του μικρού πληθυσμού.

Γνώμη μου σαν στεριανού είναι ότι οι ναυτικοί χάρτες αποτελούν πολύτιμα βοηθήματα για τους ναυτικούς αλλά  όπως λες και εσύ μέχρι τις ακτογραμμές , δεν είναι όμως κατάλληλοι για την χωροταξική κατανομή περιοχών μιας και αναφέρονται σε αυτές είτε με αοριστολογίες  είτε δεν αναφέρονται καθόλου.
Επίσης το ότι κάποιος πλοίαρχος του Π.Ν. των ΗΠΑ εκτίμησε μια περιοχή με μια ματιά και έγραψε την άποψη του δε σημαίνει ότι εγώ τουλάχιστο είμαι υποχρεωμένος να την ασπαστώ. Χάρτες βγάζουν και οι Αλβανοί και δείχνουν την μεγάλη Αλβανία μέχρι την Πάργα , είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το αποδεκτό ???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Που ειπα εγώ ότι πρ΄πει να ασπαστούμε όσα λέει ο παλιός αμερικάνικος χάρτης για την ονομασία των περιοχών; (Αν κατάλαβα καλά υποχρεώσα να λέμε τον Άγιο Δημήτριο Μπραχάμι και τη Νίκαια Κικκινιά επειδή έτσι τα γράφει ο αμερικάνικος χάρτης).
 Ας βάλω το πρώτο μήνυμα ξανά για να δούμε αν προκύπτει από αυτά που έγραψα



> Η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται Όρμος Φαλήρου όπως ειπε και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149440
> 
> Οπότε αφού οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες ειναι από τις ακτές του φαληρικού όρμου συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι σωστός.
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία ας δούμε τον όρμο Φαλήρου όπως φαίνεται σε χάρτη της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής που όπως αναφέρει η τοπογραφία ε΄χει βασιστεί σε στοιχεία μέχρι το 1953. Οπότε βλέπουμε πως ηταν η ακτή το 1950 ώστε να μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε που βρίσκονται κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149441Πηγή και ο υπόλοιπος χάρτης


Διαφωνείς φίλε Τοξόρτη ότι η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται όρμος Φαλήρου και οι ακτές του ακτές του Φαληρικού όρμου; Θέλεις να τον λέμε "όρμο δήμων Πειραιά (πρώην Νέου Φαλήρου), Μοσχάτου - Ταύρου, Καλλιθέας, Παλαιού  Φαλήρου"; Αν είναι να στείλουμε τις αντιρρήσεις τεκμηριωμένες (όχι από τη Βικιπεδια) στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ώστε να αλλάξει το όνομα του όρμου αλλά και στις ξένες υδρογραφικές ώστε να αλλάξουν και οι χάρτες σαν αυτόν του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείο στην εικόνα μετά την πρώτη παράγραφο του μηνύματος για να διορθωθεί το λάθος που γίνεται εδώ και αιώνες και τον λέμε όρμο Φαλήρου. 

Αν πρόσεξες παραθέτω το απόσπασμα από τον αμερικάνικο χάρτη σε άλλη παράγραφο με την ευκαιρία της αναφοράς στην αεικόνιση του φαληρικού όρμου στους ναυτικούς χάρτες, ώστε να δούμε μια αποτύωση της περιοχής στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια για να μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες του θέματος. Πράγμα που το αναφέρω μάλιστα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Που ειπα εγώ ότι πρ΄πει να ασπαστούμε όσα λέει ο παλιός αμερικάνικος χάρτης για την ονομασία των περιοχών; (Αν κατάλαβα καλά υποχρεώσα να λέμε τον Άγιο Δημήτριο Μπραχάμι και τη Νίκαια Κικκινιά επειδή έτσι τα γράφει ο αμερικάνικος χάρτης).
>  Ας βάλω το πρώτο μήνυμα ξανά για να δούμε αν προκύπτει από αυτά που έγραψα
> 
> 
> Διαφωνείς φίλε Τοξόρτη ότι η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται όρμος Φαλήρου και οι ακτές του ακτές του Φαληρικού όρμου; Θέλεις να τον λέμε "όρμο δήμων Πειραιά (πρώην Νέου Φαλήρου), Μοσχάτου - Ταύρου, Καλλιθέας, Παλαιού  Φαλήρου"; Αν είναι να στείλουμε τις αντιρρήσεις τεκμηριωμένες (όχι από τη Βικιπεδια) στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ώστε να αλλάξει το όνομα του όρμου αλλά και στις ξένες υδρογραφικές ώστε να αλλάξουν και οι χάρτες σαν αυτόν του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείο στην εικόνα μετά την πρώτη παράγραφο του μηνύματος για να διορθωθεί το λάθος που γίνεται εδώ και αιώνες και τον λέμε όρμο Φαλήρου. 
> 
> Αν πρόσεξες παραθέτω το απόσπασμα από τον αμερικάνικο χάρτη σε άλλη παράγραφο με την ευκαιρία της αναφοράς στην αεικόνιση του φαληρικού όρμου στους ναυτικούς χάρτες, ώστε να δούμε μια αποτύωση της περιοχής στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια για να μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες του θέματος. Πράγμα που το αναφέρω μάλιστα.


Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη θα προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ καλύτερα να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σου και να λύσω τις τυχών απορίες σου :

  1. [QUOTE=Παναγιώτης;508630]Που ειπα εγώ ότι πρ΄πει να ασπαστούμε όσα λέει ο παλιός αμερικάνικος χάρτης για την ονομασία των περιοχών; (Αν κατάλαβα καλά υποχρεώσα να λέμε τον Άγιο Δημήτριο Μπραχάμι και τη Νίκαια Κικκινιά επειδή έτσι τα γράφει ο αμερικάνικος χάρτης).

_Έχω την άποψη ότι , όταν κάποιος παραθέτει ένα κείμενο ή μια φωτογραφία ή εν προκειμένω ένα χάρτη σε επικούρηση αυτών που γράφει , αποδέχεται αυτά ως ορθά αλλιώς ποιος ο λόγος να τα παραθέσει._

2. Διαφωνείς φίλε Τοξόρτη ότι η θαλάσσια περιοχή λέγεται όρμος Φαλήρου και οι ακτές του ακτές του Φαληρικού όρμου; Θέλεις να τον λέμε "όρμο δήμων Πειραιά (πρώην Νέου Φαλήρου), Μοσχάτου - Ταύρου, Καλλιθέας, Παλαιού Φαλήρου"; Αν είναι να στείλουμε τις αντιρρήσεις τεκμηριωμένες (όχι από τη Βικιπεδια) στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ώστε να αλλάξει το όνομα του όρμου αλλά και στις ξένες υδρογραφικές ώστε να αλλάξουν και οι χάρτες σαν αυτόν του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείο στην εικόνα μετά την πρώτη παράγραφο του μηνύματος για να διορθωθεί το λάθος που γίνεται εδώ και αιώνες και τον λέμε όρμο Φαλήρου. 

_Πουθενά δεν  έγραψα  ότι διαφωνώ στην ονομασία της περιοχής σαν <όρμος Φαλήρου>
Απλά έγραψα να μπει σα γενικός τίτλός <Περιοχές γύρω από τον όρμο Φαλήρου> και όχι σκέτο Φάληρο. Στις δε εκάστοτε καταχωρήσεις να αναφέρεται απλά η περιοχή.

Πουθενά δεν έγραψα ότι θέλω να τον λέμε "όρμο δήμων Πειραιά (πρώην Νέου Φαλήρου), Μοσχάτου - Ταύρου, Καλλιθέας, Παλαιού Φαλήρου. 

Πουθενά δεν έγραψα ότι θέλω να αλλάξω το όνομα του όρμου ώστε να χρειάζεται να παραθέσω τεκμηριωμένες αντιρρήσεις._

_Τέλος πιστεύω ότι και θεματικά είναι λάθος η τοποθέτηση  γιατί τι δουλειά έχουν οι Δήμοι Μοσχάτου-Καλλιθέας και Παλαιού Φαλήρου να αναφέρονται στο θέμα <Ιστορικές φώτο Πειραιά - History of Piraeus > με υπόθεμα <Ιστορικές φωτο από το Φάληρο [Historic photos of Faliron] >
Η αρχική ονομασία του υποθέματος <Ιστορικές φωτο από το Νέο Φάληρο> πιστεύω ότι ήταν πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα αφου το Νέο Φάληρο είναι περιοχή του Πειραιά.  Γι' αυτό κατ εμέ σωστό θα ήταν το θέμα ή τα θέματα που αφορούν το Φαληρικό όρμο να μπουν σε άλλη υποκατηγορία και όχι στις ιστορικές φωτό του Πειραιά με ονομασία όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω <<Περιοχές γύρω από τον όρμο Φαλήρου>  και είτε να μπούν σαν υποθέματα οι γύρω περιοχές και Δήμοι είτε σε κάθε καταχώρηση να αναφέρεται η περιοχή ή ο Δήμος.
_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να το κλέισουμε εδώ μαι και κουράσαμε. Θα απαντήσω μονο στο 1. γιατι παραμένει η παρεξηγηση. Το ξαναλέω δεν έβαλα τον αμερικάνικο χάρτη για να τεκμηριώσω την αποψη μου για τον τιτλο του θέματος τον έβαλα σε νεα παράγραφο με την ευκαιρια της παράθεσης συγχρονου χαρτη ώστε να δουμε πως ηταν η περιοχή τα πρωτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. Έτσιώστε να εχουμε ενα ακομα εργαλειο για τον προσδιορισμό της τοποθεσάις των φωτογραφιών του θεματος. Το γραφω άλωστε πριν παραθέσω το απόσπασμα του χάρτη. Κατά τα άλλα σεβομαι την αποψή σου για τον τιτλο του θε΄ματοςόπς και αυτες των άλλων μελών.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ψαχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα την παρακάτω ωραιότατη αφήγηση-περιγραφή γραμμένη απο την Νανά Ιωαννίδου στο pireorama.blogspot.com 


  Ο δικός μου Φαληρικός Όρμος

  Πολλά λέγονται και πολλά ακούγονται για τον Φαληρικό όρμο τώρα τελευταία και την αλλαγή της Αττικής με έργα πνοής στην ακροθαλασσιά μας! 
  Τρομάζω όταν σκέπτομαι ότι ίσως γίνει, ένα νέο Ντουμπάι!
  Όσα έργα επί χάρτου έχω δει και έχουν εκπονήσει διάφοροι "ειδήμονες", είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα εκπόνησαν άνθρωποι χωρίς αισθητική και πάνω απ΄ όλα χωρίς γνώση του μοναδικού και μαγευτικού τοπίου.
  Ένα τοπίο για ανθρώπινα μέτρα. Μιας ήρεμης, ηλιόλουστης και δαντελένιας ακτής με οσμή αρμύρας μέχρι σήμερα.
  Κάτι θεώρατες σκάλες να κατεβαίνουν στη θάλασσα τύπου show Hollywood και κάτι κρουαζιερόπλοια θεώρατα που είναι ασύμβατα με το μαλακό κλειστό Φαληρικό τοπίο με τρομοκρατούν!
  Ακόμα και τα αεροπλανοφόρα τα Γαλλικά και τα Αμερικάνικα της τότε εποχής, που τακτικά αγκυροβολούσαν ανοικτά του όρμου και τα επισκεπτόμαστε με τα σχολεία μας, φαντάζουν μιγάκια!!
  Για τούτο με κάνουν να σας γράψω τις αναμνησείς μου, μιας εποχής πολύ πριν...Ντουμπάι!

  Μια προέκταση του σπιτιού μου ήταν ολόκληρος ο όρμος του Φαλήρου τα χρόνια του '50 -΄60 από τον Πειραιά μέχρι την πρώτη στάση Καλαμάκι κι ο λόγος ήταν ότι οι αδελφές της μητέρας μου έμεναν εκεί στην "πρώτη στάση" μετά το Έδεμ, αλλά και η νονά μου είχε εκεί ένα ταβερνάκι μ΄ ένα κιόσκι με καλαμιές σκεπασμένο μέσα στη θάλασσα από το 1915. Σαν κι αυτά που έχει τραβήξει φωτογραφίες παλιές κι ο Fred Boissonas. Στα δε χρόνια τα μαθητικά η Γαλλική Ακαδημία στο Πασαλιμάνι επί δέκα έτη, ήταν το ταχτικό δρομολόγιό μου με τα πόδια μέσω Καστέλλας, σε μισή ωρίτσα από το σπίτι μου στο Μοσχάτο.

  Στα νεανικά και μαθητικά χρόνια έλιωναν τα παπούτσια μας κάθε Κυριακή στη βόλτα μας της Ταραντέλλας του Νέου Φαλήρου και το στόμα μας αλατιζόταν από τον πασατέμπο όλο το απόγευμα μέχρι το βραδάκι!

  Στον όρμο ψάρευε ο νονός μου ο Κωστής με τη βαρκούλα του, και πουλούσαν την ψαριά τους στο χόρτινο ταβερνάκι τους και στην Καστέλλα ψάρευε ο αδελφός της γιαγιάς μου ο Στέλιος που κι αυτός πουλούσε την ψαριά του στο μικρό ταβερνάκι της Καστέλλας.
  Όποτε είχε λιακάδα τις Κυριακές, πηγαίναμε με τα πόδια, μαζί με τις φίλες γειτονοπούλες μου στη νονά μου την Παρασκευούλα λίγο πιο κεί από το Έδεμ.
  Μόλις φθάναμε στις Τζιτζιφιές, βλέπαμε στην Παναγίτσα τα κτήρια της Αεροπορίας, ε, και στην ευθεία σε λίγα λεπτά φθάναμε Φλοίσβο!
  Έπειται με βήμα γοργό, τσιφ φθάναμε στο Έδεμ όπου ακόμα τα Τολ τα σιδερένια τα κυλινδρικά από τον πόλεμο, τις εποχές του '50 - '60, ήταν ακόμα εκεί στην παραλία.

  Τα καλοκαίρια αλλά και τις ζεστές μέρες όλων των εποχών πηγαίναμε στην ακροθαλασσιά γεμάτη από μικρά βραχάκια, για το αγαπημένο μας παιχνίδι, να μαζέψουμε "μεζέ"!... που ήταν κάτι πεντανόστιμα καβουράκια και μικρές γαριδούλες κάτω από αυτά.
  Τα καβουράκια τα πιάναμε ένα - ένα, και τις γαριδούλες με δύο απόχες "δια φραγμού διόδου"!
  Τρώγαμε και μπόλικες πεταλίδες που βγάζαμε πάνω από τα βραχάκια μ΄ ένα σουγιά στύβοντας επί τόπου λεμονάκι!
  Όταν κάναμε την ψαριά μας, τα δίναμε της νονάς μου στο ταβερνάκι και τα τηγάνιζε, ενώ εμείς πηγαίναμε στο εσωτερικό, στις ανηφοριές του Καλαμακίου, όπου κόβαμε τρυφερή ρόκα που ήταν παντού σ΄ όλα τα χωράφια του.
  Σπίτια ήταν ακόμα ελάχιστα τις εποχές αυτές. Η νονά την έκανε μια πεντανόστιμη σαλάτα μαζί με διάφορα άλλα λαχανικά, έβαζε και φρέσκα μικρά κουκιά την άνοιξη από το χωραφάκι της, που μας άρεσα πολύ. Μας φίλευε κι εκείνη ότι είχε, με πρωταρχικό το ζυμωτό ψωμί της που από τότε ήταν "gourmet"!
  Ψωμάκι ψητό με λάδι και ρίγανη και οι πάντα θεσπέσιες τηγανιτές πατατούλες. 
  Τα καβουράκια που τρωγόντουσαν ολόκληρα κι ήταν μαλακά, η νονά τ΄ αλεύρωνε μαζί με τις γαριδούλες!
  Τι ζωντάνια, τι ξενοιασιά!
  Τι ποίηση ζωής, λέω τώρα.

  Πολλές φορές την άνοιξη, τα καλοκαίρια, όταν ο καιρός ήταν κάλμα κι ο ορίζοντας ανοιχτός, επιστρέφαμε το απόγευμα με τη βάρκα του νονού μου εδώ....έξω από το γυμνάσιο του Μοσχάτου ή στην Ταραντέλλα. Ασφαλώς δεν πρυμνοδετούσαμε!!
  Αράζαμε στα ρηχά, τσαλαβουτούσαμε δύο - τρία βηματάκι κι αποχαιρετούσαμε τον νονό - Κωστή που θα πήγαινε στον όρμο ανοικτά για ψάρεμα.
  Όταν ένα βράδυ για πρώτη φορά γύρω στα 13 - 14μου χρόνια είδα τον Όρμου του Φαλήρου από τη βάρκα, με τα πολύχρωμα φώτα και ακόμα τα πιο έντονα στις Τζιτζιφιές και στο Μοσχάτο των μπουζουξίδικων μαγαζιών να λαμπιρίζουν...μαγεύτηκα!
  Ένας μοναδικός πίνακας νυκτερινής γιορτής!
  Έτσι τον είδαν τα παιδικά μου μάτια.
  Ε και βέβαια στον εμβληματικό ετούτο όρμο εδέσποζε, όπως διαβάζω τώρα στο ημερολόγιό μου, που κρατούσαμε οι τότε μαθήτριες και η συναισθηματική φόρτιση των αγαπημένων μας Πειραϊκών ομάδων Ολυμπιακού και Εθνικού.
  Έκλεβε τις καρδιές μας ο Ολυμπιακός στο ποδόσφαιρο κι ο Εθνικός στο πόλο.
  "Εθνικό φως" αποκαλώ την ομάδα στο πόλο του Εθνικού στο ημερολόγιό μου !
  Ε, τώρα τι άλλο να σας πω;
  Φαληρό μου, ένα μονάχα θα σου πω, μου φτάνει...που γεννήθηκα, μεγάλωσα και γέρασα με σένα...

ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΛΗΡΟ.jpg

  Όρμος Φαλήρου 1950 - Η Νανά με τις κοτσίδες και τις φίλες της στον όρμο. Το σπίτι στο βάθος στην άκρη, είναι του Πρωθυπουργού της κατοχής (2/12/1942) Λογοθετόπουλου, τώρα πρώτη στάση Καλαμακίου


http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/05/blog-post_31.html

----------


## τοξοτης

N.Falro_1a.jpg
Η περιοχή του Νέου Φαλήρου  

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-SJ6l7038Uf4/UXTy-N5rBrI/AAAAAAAATq4/ptFLphNknVs/s1600/Image+012.jpg

N.Falro_1.jpg
 _Η ΕΞΕΔΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΥ ΦΑΛΗΡΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΉ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ 1930_

 http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-TsLDEMkUBo.../Image+014.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

N.Falro_1c.jpg
   Η παραλία του Νέου Φαλήρου γύρω στα 1875. Διακρίνεται το ξενοδοχείο του σταθμού και λίγο πιο πίσω το υπαίθριο θέατρο, έργο του αρχιτέκτονα Ι. Δεδέ. Χτίστηκε το 1881 και κατεδαφίσθηκε το 1904. Μπροστά στο ξενοδοχείο η εξέδρα και οι καμπίνες των θαλάσσιων λουτρών.


http://history-pages.blogspot.gr/201...0-1920_16.html

----------


## τοξοτης

P.faliro_1c.jpg
  ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΞΗΡΟΤΗΓΑΝΟΥ ( η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αυτό γράφει αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω , χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι μάλλον η περιοχή του *Ξηροτάγαρου* πρέπει να είναι την ιστορία της οποίας μας αφηγείτε παρακάτω ο ο Ελευθέριος Γ. Σκιαδάς μέσα απο την ιστοσελίδα                     http://mikros-romios.gr/3547/gaidoyropoda/


  Η παλαιά οικογένεια Ξηροτάγαρου, ήταν μία από εκείνες τις αθηναϊκές οικογένειες η οποία, αφενός διαχειρίστηκε τη γη, και αφετέρου λειτούργησε στο Φάληρο την περίφημη «παράγκα» με τους μεζέδες της.

  Εκεί λοιπόν, στους Τρεις Πύργους, παλαιό τοπωνύμιο του Παλαιού Φαλήρου που ήταν ιδιοκτησία τους, οι Χρήστος και Σπύρος Ξηροτάγαροι, φορώντας τις παραδοσιακές ενδυμασίες τους σέρβιραν τους ρομαντικούς επισκέπτες της περιοχής. Ήταν οι πρώτοι οικιστές από τα χρόνια του Όθωνα και πασίγνωστοι στην αθηναϊκή κοινωνία. Ο δε Σπύρος Ξηροτάγαρος, φαίνεται πως ήταν θαυμάσιος τύπος. Είχε στήσει εκεί έναν οικίσκο, όπου περνούσε τα χρόνια του και ανέβαινε σπάνια στην Αθήνα.

  Ο Δημήτριος Καμπούρογλους αισθάνθηκε την ανάγκη να τον παραδώσει στην αιωνιότητα γράφοντας για τις συνήθειες και τα καμώματά του. Έδινε στους φίλους του το περίφημο γάλα των αρνιών του, το τυρί που ο ίδιος κατασκεύαζε και το θαυμάσιο ρετσινάτο κρασί του από τους ονομαστούς ροδίτες του Βουρλοπόταμου.

  Δεν υπήρχε διάσημη προσωπικότητα με την οποία να μην έχει συνάψει σχέσεις ο μπάρμπα-Σπύρος. Ήταν ευνοούμενος όλων των πολιτευόμενων και των πρωθυπουργών, ακόμη και του βασιλιά Γεωργίου Α, ο οποίος κατέβαινε «και ελούετο εις τα διαυγή του Παλαιού Φαλήρου ύδατα». Στη δική του επιμονή και στις ενέργειες προς τους ισχυρούς της εποχής οφειλόταν το πρώτο σχέδιο του συνοικισμού.

  Όσο για τα εισοδήματά του προέρχονταν από τα περίφημα «γαϊδουρόποδα»! Το άθλιο όνομα είχε δοθεί στα πελώρια στρείδια που παρήγαγε η θάλασσα του Φαλήρου. Πρωί–πρωί με τη βαρκούλα του ο κυρ Σπύρος έπιανε ένα σωρό και τα φύλαγε σε ιδιαίτερη θέση μέσα στη θάλασσα και τα παρουσίαζε έτοιμα σε πρώτη ζήτηση. Έτσι, δημιουργήθηκε και η παροιμιώδης φράση «σαν τα στρείδια του Ξηροτάγαρου».

Ο τύπος της εποχής (1905) έγραψε για τον Σπύρο Ξηροτάγαρο

Ξηροτάγαρος.jpg
http://mlp-blo-g-spot.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_13.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Περιπλανώμενος στο διαδίκτυο <έπεσα> επάνω σε ένα δημοσίευμα που παρουσίαζε μια άγνωστη για μένα ιστορία αλλά και που δείχνει πόσο χαμηλά μπορούν να φτάσουν κάποια στον κακώς εννοούμενο ανταγωνισμό.

    Η Εξέδρα του Νέου Φαλήρου (Σκοπός κατασκευής)  

F.jpg

  Η Εβδομήντα μέτρων εξέδρα Νέου Φαλήρου



Το 1891 η Εταιρεία Σιδηροδρόμων Αθηνών Πειραιώς, ανέλαβε την κατασκευή μια μεγάλης σε μήκος εξέδρας στην παραλία του Νέου Φαλήρου. Η κατασκευή της κόστισε τεράστιο ποσό για την εποχή εκείνη, περίπου 60.000 δραχμές διότι ήταν εξ ολοκλήρου κατασκευασμένη από σίδηρο χωρίς να γνωρίζει κάποιος την χρησιμότητά της ή την αφορμή για την κατασκευή της.
 Μάλιστα το τεχνικό αυτό έργο το είχε αναλάβει η γνωστή εταιρεία " Ήφαιστος " των Τζων Μακ Δούαλ και Βαρβούρ.

F1.jpg


  ΤΖΩΝ ΜΑΚ ΔΟΥΑΛ (ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ)



  Κάτοικοι της περιοχής του Νέου Φαλήρου, ευχαριστημένοι με το έργο αυτό, πίστευαν ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί "δια λόγους περιπάτου και αναψυχής", άλλοι πίστευαν ότι χρησίμευε ως αποβάθρα πλοίων, αφού από την κατασκευή της και μετά, δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που ιστορικές στιγμές ταυτίστηκαν με την άφιξη ή την αναχώρηση Βασιλέων, Πρωθυπουργών και Προέδρων σε αυτήν ακριβώς την προβλήτα. Κορυφαία στιγμή η άφιξη του Βασιλιά Κωνσταντίνου το 1913 μετά το πέρας των νικηφόρων Βαλκανικών Πολέμων.

F3.jpg


  Η Βασίλισσα Σοφία και το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο στην Εξέδρα του Νέου Φαλήρου. Ο Βαλκανικός Πόλεμος τελείωσε και πανηγυρική τελετή πραγματοποιείται κατά την άφιξη του Βασιλιά Κωνσταντίνου στο Νέο Φάληρο. Στην φωτογραφία δεξιά πρόσκοποι αποδίδουν τιμές

Η μαρκόστενη αυτή εξέδρα θα εμπλουτισθεί μάλιστα εκατέρωθεν και από μπανιέρες (λουτρά) ανδρών και γυναικών προσδίδοντας ιδιαίτερο ύψος στην κατασκευή αφού κατά μήκος υπήρχαν περίτεχνα παγκάκια. Η όλη κατασκευή τελείωνε ανυψούμενη για να βρίσκεται στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τις κουπαστές των πλοίων, ενώ η μακρόστενη πλατφόρμα στο τέλος της δημιουργούσε "Τ" για την διευκόλυνση της επιβίβασης - αποβίβασης.

F2.jpg


  Η Εξέδρα του Νέου Φαλήρου που κατασκευάστηκε για σκοπούς ανταγωνισμού αλλά η τύχη ήθελε να την ταυτίσει με κορυφαίες Εθνικές στιγμές



  Ωστόσο η αλήθεια για την υπερδάπανη αυτή κατασκευή βρίσκεται αλλού. Λίγο πριν το 1891 η Εταιρεία Τροχιοδρόμων που ήταν υπεύθυνη για την λειτουργία των Τραμ, ήθελε να ενώσει δύο διαφορετικές γραμμές που ήταν τερματικές στο Νέο Φάληρο. Την γραμμή Αθήνα - Νέο Φάληρο με αυτή Πειραιάς - Νέο Φάληρο. Όμως το παράξενο ήταν, ότι αυτές οι γραμμές δεν ενώνονταν. Το τέρμα της γραμμής Πειραιώς απείχε από το τέρμα της γραμμής Αθηνών. Ο χώρος όμως που υπήρχε ενδιάμεσα ανήκε στην Εταιρεία Σιδηροδρόμων Αθηνών - Πειραιώς που φυσικά δεν τον παραχωρούσε για χάρη μιας ανταγωνίστριας όπως ήταν η Εταιρεία Τροχιοδρόμων. Τότε η δεύτερη εκπόνησε σχέδιο να περάσει την γραμμή της από την θάλασσα και να πετύχει την ένωση των δρομολογίων της. Μόλις πληροφορήθηκε την δια θαλάσσης σύζευξη η Εταιρεία Σιδηροδρόμων αποφάσισε να κατασκευάσει μια μεγάλου μήκους εξέδρα ώστε να παρεμποδίσει οιανδήποτε απόπειρα θαλάσσιας σύζευξης από την Εταιρεία Τροχιοδρόμων, όπως και έγινε !!! 

  Η εξέδρα μήκους 70 περίπου μέτρων ήταν πραγματικότητα. Φυσικά το έργο αυτό εντάχθηκε στο σύνολο των έργων που πραγματοποιούνταν τότε, όπως ανοικοδομήσεις κατοικιών (διέθετε την τεχνική εταιρεία "Νέο Φάληρο" που έδωσε το όνομα σε ολόκληρη την περιοχή που μέχρι τότε λέγονταν "Μάνδρα του Χαϊμαντά" ή απλά Φάληρο), κατασκευές ξενοδοχείων, Θαλασσίων λουτρών και Ζωολογικού Κήπου, Λούνα Πάρκ και Μουσικών Περιπτέρων με σκοπό την μετακίνηση κόσμου προς την περιοχή αυτή και την κοπή εισιτηρίων στον σιδηρόδρομο. Με όλα αυτά η κατασκευή της εξέδρα φάνηκε φυσιολογική, καλύπτοντας έτσι τον σκοπό για τον οποίο κατασκευάστηκε.


http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/08/blog-post_19.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Greek_warships_1912-10-05.jpg
  O Eλληνικός στόλος στον όρμο Φαλήρου στις 5/10/1912 πριν τον απόπλου για Μούδρο.


http://tangelonias.blogspot.gr/2011/10/1912.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149442 Το SAVILCO δεμένο στον Φλοίσβο.Πραγματικά φαίνεται ότι ήταν γερμανικό σουλούπι του καιρού του αυτό το φορτηγοποσταλάκι. Εντύπωση κάνει που δεν γράφει κάτι στην πρύμη.Αναρρωτιέμαι αν συνέχιζε στο σημείο αυτό να είναι εκπαιδευτικό έστω κ σε στατικό ρόλο.Το M στο φουγάρο σήμαινε Μαρκοζάνης,παλιός πολιτευτής του Πειραιά κ ιδιοκτήτης των σχολών. Εκτός από τον Πυθαγόρα,παλιά υπήρχαν ένα σωρό ιδιωτικές σχολές που λειτούργησαν πριν κ παράλληλα με τις δημόσιες σχολές οι οποίες έβγαλαν φουρνιές αξίων στελεχών του Ε.Ν. πλοιάρχους,μηχανικούς,ασυρματιστές. Το σκέφτομαι τώρα κ λέω, πάμε μπρός ή πίσω;;
> Το ναυαγοσωστικό δείχνει πολεμικής κατασκευής,ξέρουμε κάτι περισσότερο γιά αυτό; Ο πλοιοκτήτης πρέπει να συνδύασε κάποιο οικογενειακό όνομα με τον ρόλο του πλοίου: ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ, σωτηρία.


Στο Lloyds List of Shipowners του 1984 αναφέρεται ότι το SAVILCO ήταν 1770 κοχ κ η εταιρεία είχε τότε άλλο ένα πλοίο το Δ/Ξ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Μ. (1956/ 496 κοχ).

----------


## Ellinis

Από το Miramarshipindex.org.nz βλέπω πως ήταν ιταλικής ναυπήγησης (αρχικό όνομα STIGE) ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1979 ως 9 NICOLAOS το 1982 μετονομάστηκε NIKOLAOS M. το 1985 IRINI και δεν αναφέρει πότε διαλύθηκε μόνο οτι διεγράφη το 2001. Στον Μαρκοζάνη ανήκε το 81-82 και μετά πήγε στην "Πειραϊκή Δεξαμενίοπλοια" κλπ. Μετά το 1993 ήταν με σημαίες ευκαιρίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από το Miramarshipindex.org.nz βλέπω πως ήταν ιταλικής ναυπήγησης (αρχικό όνομα STIGE) ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1979 ως 9 NICOLAOS το 1982 μετονομάστηκε NIKOLAOS M. το 1985 IRINI και δεν αναφέρει πότε διαλύθηκε μόνο οτι διεγράφη το 2001. Στον Μαρκοζάνη ανήκε το 81-82 και μετά πήγε στην "Πειραϊκή Δεξαμενίοπλοια" κλπ. Μετά το 1993 ήταν με σημαίες ευκαιρίας.


Όταν πήγε στην "Πειραϊκή Δεξαμενοπλοϊα" πρέπει να ήταν πάλι δικό του ή να το διαχειρίζοταν.
Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οι εταιρείες αναφέρουν γιά τα πλοία τους ή κάποια από αυτά "as agents only" γιά νομικούς λόγους ενώ είναι φανερό ότι είναι δικά τους ουσιαστικά.

----------


## τοξοτης

Στο Φαληρικό δέλτα δημιουργήθηκε ο πρώτος αερολιμένας για υδροπλάνα, εγκαινιάζοντας την 1η Αυγούστου 1926 την πρώτη διεθνή αεροπορική γραμμή Μπρίντιζι – Φάληρο – Κωνσταντινούπολη.


Υδροπλάνο-1.jpg
http://geitoniamou.gr/2013/09/to-fal...112717-mm-bmp/

----------

